# Maybe nobody will notice this story over in the fly fishing section...haha



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I have always been interested in the art of fly fishing. I have never picked up a fly fishing rod/reel in my life, so today was the day. I decided on my lunch, that since I forgot my spinning rod/reel. That I would head out and pickup a fly fishing rig. Now let me tell you, I am so wet behind the ears when it comes to this type of fishing, that I almost feel like how my girlfriend feels when I try and teach her how to fish for bluegill with a spinning outfit. Regardless of that, I bought a cheap Pflueger outfit. Now I will throw out all the lingo that you fly fisherman will understand, but bear with me hear while I learn. I did so much reading online today...ummmm...while at work.....that my brain was almost overpowered by all the stuff there is to learn about fly fishing. WOW!!!! I was impressed with all the stuff on the web about this art. I picked up a single action fly reel. 8' 3-piece #5/#6 weight fly rod, 25yds. of 6 wt. fly line, 50 yds. of 20 lb. backing, 7'6" 4x tappered leader, blablabla...I am still learning about all this stuff. First things first, I get to pond by my familys house, open everything up, and have to learn some new knots in order to tie these 3 lines all together. I tie an arbor knot for the backing to the reel, a nail knot from the backing to the fly line, and a blood knot from the fly line to the leader. I didn't get a tippet or whatever you call it....see how wet behind the ears I am....don't be laughing over there...haha....anyways...I quickly realize that when reeling up this line, it takes alot longer to reel in 50 yds of something when the reel doesn't spin like 5 times per crank....that was my first eye opener. Ok, so I am past all that...I decided to pickup some mosquito#12 fly's...due to there are so many mosquitos at this pond, I figured the bluegill would go crazy for this fly....thats what I was going for was bluegill tonight.....Ok, whew.....over the first hurdle of learning to tie a few knots....no comes to fun part....I waded out in the pond so that I could get away from the trees and such...I read a little bit about casting the line and not the fly....yaya, I told myself.....no problem...quickly realized this is an art form....I managed to do a few things, of which I laugh at due to I am sure you all have been here before....I didn't put any wax on the 3 piece rod, so after whippin the rod around a while, ZING!!!!!! off comes the top piece of the rod...no biggie, I was prepard for mistakes......put the rod tip back on and continued to teach myself....I caught a bluegill and it sparked my interest.....kept on practicing my casting, of which I need lots of practice, but anyways......I kept getting in the weeds at the pond, but kept on pluggin away, when all of a sudden I don't see my fly anymore, and it looks as if my fly line was a bit tangled with some slack in it....come to find out, I burried the mosquito#12 fly right into the front of my neck, near my adams apple...never even knew it was there those dang hooks were sharp I guess.....are you guys rolling at this point....I was still in good spirits at that time....managed to ease the hook from my neck and continue teaching myself....I ended up landing a few more bluegill, of which was my mission tonight....I ended up leaving when I see one of the famous HUGE snapping turtles comming a bit to close for my comfort. He must have wanted to see me a bit closer up...I got the heck out of the water and called it a night.....For those of you whom don't know, some of the turtles in the pond have a neck with the diameter of a gatoraide bottle....

Now my question for all you fly guys is this.....would it be wise of me to get some good instructions from a fly guy, rather than get into bad habits if I teach myself???? Being that tonight was my first night ever handling a fly rod, I am at the point where I don't want to start bad habits, but might rather have someone show me the ropes a bit. Like I said I am still learning the lingo....but am slowly getting the hang of it....I am seriously interested in this type of fishing....I might have to go back out again tomorrow night...I just love sinking fly's into my neck.....sheeesh.....

any feedback and input is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great story Ben. I'm not a fly-guy, and I enjoyed it.  

As far as the casting help, go to TMF Fly Shop out in Ravenna. If you look in the Beacon Journal on Fridays, they may have their fly casting classes listed. If not, call the shop and let them know that I sent you(the TV camera guy) out to learn casting. They have a small pond on site, and I'm sure Frank or one of the guys will hook you up. 

Carl


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

KSU,
I have been trying (again) to learn fly fishing. Tried when i was younger but lost the urge pretty quick. Was tournament fishing then and didn't have the time to spend learning. 
..
Now i am trying again to get this fly fishing thing going. Hope you get the instruction you were after. Post the results as you go please. Im going to try some poppers and floating bugs tomorrow with the fly rod. Aught to be fun.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

It takes a little time to get use to a fly rod and a fair amount of "practice" to get it down. I am self-taught at fly fishing and tying. I learned from books since at the time the internet was not an option at the time. There are several flyfishers from your neck of woods on these boards and maybe you can hook-up with one of them.
Welcome to a different realm of the fishing universe.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..but I can offer you some help on casting techniques and fly tying when ever you need it I'm in Akron, and love Fly Fishing its a sickness and my wife will tell you that .. lol .. Call me on my cell 330-958-1350 anytime


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe it or not, DA KING !!! is a very good fly fisherman, and I even tied my own flies, poppers and sponge spiders (killer gill bait) for years. It was something I really enjoyed doing. CATKING


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

My first attempt at casting a flyrod was a riot. You know that silly string stuff, the stuff that sprays out of a can that kids play with? I looked like someone covered me with that (bright orange flyline) and had the fly stuck in my hat.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Flash,
You aren't going through much that the rest of us haven't. As Steelheader said...it's an illness!! TMF flyshop in Ravenna was an excellent suggestion. Good folks there.
Suggestion for a great bluegill fly or two....pick up some white sponge spiders with white legs & also some small (sz 12) LeTort Crickets. Both have been super for me this year, so far. 
Have fun...there's NOTHING like flyfishing!! Welcome to the madness.
Mike


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

If you get a chance to fish with Steelheader007...take it! He is very knowledgeable and truly enjoys his fly fishing.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.. this saturday starting at Conneaut and ending up seein ga friend on the river at the chagrin at todds filed at 1 o'clock if anyones game let me know! I'll be fishing off the break wall untill 11 and then hop in the car and head back west to fish for what ever in the river! cell number is 330-958-1350


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I will not be on the rivers this weekend .. wade safe all


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

If you're looking for anyone to sling bugs with, I'm fairly new to the bug rod myself. I picked it up late last year and have yet to touch a spinning rod outside of packing them into a box to prepare for moving here next month. 

My first few attempts at casting & fishing were pretty bad. I think I was a little misled by what one guy on a website I visit alot calls the "9 ft 5 wt syndrome" - basically that all beginners should start with that kind of rod. For me, that rod was way too heavy to cast & tired my arm out after a while. Plus, it wasn't fun to catch panfish on the rod - reminded me of a medium power spinning rod. It just wasn't suited to how I fish. This was something I didn't find out until using it a few times. I quickly switched to a 3 wt rod and things improved dramatically - my arm didn't tire and I started throwing tighter loops and actually having casts that didn't hit the water in either a big pile or a slapping the water hard. Plus I stopped having those stupid little wind knots in my leaders. I also found fewer flies ended up stuck in my shirtsleeves. 

I've also been tying alot of Panfish/Bass flies recently too, which is really exciting, at least I think so. Been tying alot of Foam Spiders/Hoppers and catching alot on what I've tied. I've got a few good size 10 and 12 spiders that are great, at least I think so. Its really helped my interest in the sport by catching fish on something I made myself. I'll probably sign up for a tying class out @ TMF this fall to learn more patterns.

The biggest thing for me to learn with fly fishing was that it is not a great mystery or even something hard to learn. This is not to say that there isn't a lot to learn, but I've learned alot quickly from doing extensive reading (My shelves are looking like an Orvis library these days.....). I highly recommend all the Orvis books written by Tom Rosenbauer. Alot of great internet sites out there too. Check out http://flyanglersonline.com/features/panfish/archive.html for some good Panfish articles and http://www.byrdultrafly.com/ for some good ultralight fly fishing info. Just read all the info you can. Can't learn everything from a book, but enough to get the basics down. 

If anyone wants to hook up sometime to catch some gills on with the long rod, let me know. Maybe we can try to set up a newbie outing somewhere - hopefully no one will lose an eye to a #12 Light Cahill or end up with a pierced ear with #18 Blue Wing Olive earring they would rather not have. 

See ya on the water,
Jake


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..well I will be on the Chagrin on Sunday looking for some minnows, chubs, smallies, rocks and trees if anyone wants to join me I'll be starting at Todds field at about 7 ish! I'll have a back pack on wet wading, wearing a Walsh H.S. Wrestling tan cap !


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..Carp are reall turned on the Chagrin took 7 of them the biggest was approx 10#..hooked somethin gat daniles park dam that took me across the dam and could barely lift it was a fish thats for sure.. no scales on my hook the hook just straighted out .. lol .. I wish i had stronger tippet! Water volume was nice the color was great!


----------

